# Forum > General > The Archive >  TG MOTION - Mailing by Telegram contacts | By Chats | Target Audience Parsing | Advertising in Teleg

## BobArmstrong

☑️ * Effective promotion in Telegram, Instagram, VKontakte, Twitter, Discord.* 

Attract the attention of your target audience and inform them about your products, services or news with a mass mailing via emails or chats! No need to set up anything - we'll do it all for you!

✅ *What services does the service provide?*

You can order mass mailing by PM, chats 

We'll help you to create an effective and correct promo-text for advertising.

Select and spar with the correct target audience for your promotion.

Report of the executed work.

▶️ *Link to the service: TG Motion - Telegram advertising mailing from $0.07/message


▪️Tags for promotion:*
telegram advertising, telegram, telegram promotion, telegram, telegram advertising, promotion of your business, mass mailing, how to promote telegram channel, advertising, effective advertising, telegram channel advertising, online advertising, telegram 2022 advertising, tagged advertising, tgmoshuen, tgmotion, tgmoshuen, tgmotion, tgmotion service, advertising service, telegra target, online advertising, how to increase sales, promotion of your business, writing promotional text, telegra mailing on PM, telegra mailing on chats, telegram messaging, telegram messaging, telegrambot, telegram ads, discord ads, discord mass mailing, instagram ads, instagram mass mailing, business advertising, social network advertising, instagram ads, vk ads, discord ads, social network advertising, service sending telegram, advertising twitter, sending twitter, promotion telegram, the cost of advertising in telegram, advertising telegram channel, promotion telegram channel, telegram channel, exchange advertising telegram, advertising in telegram channels, arbitrage traffic, mass mailing vk, vk advertising

----------


## Qimerens

Service is awesome. The best among competitors, 100%. Worked with several, here was the best result. Fast and accurate, plus a progress report.

----------

